# Smart collection of "missing" photos?



## willdoak (Oct 6, 2010)

Is there a way to create a smart collection of photos that have wandered off and left a question mark on the previews?

Cheers,

Will


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 7, 2010)

I tried to see if I could create one but no. It seems the only way is with the synchronize folder feature which takes forever to read my entire catalogue.


----------



## jid9p80vph (Oct 7, 2010)

Not quite a smart collection, but you can find any missing photos using the "Find Missing Photos" option in the Library menu.


----------



## willdoak (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks. I noticed that right after I made my post.

Will


----------

